# Simple Homemade Curing Chamber



## backcountrylivn (Nov 5, 2017)

Thought i would share a little project i put together.Its just a 3x3x4’ box,insulated with a small cool mist humidifier,and a couple of 100watt lite bulbs for heat.I ran an insulated 2” flex hose from the window into back of unit for cool fresh air intake,which is then exhausted out thhe top via a couple adjustable vents.Also a temp/hum controller mounted to outside which seems to keep things pretty consistant.We are usually able to hang our sausages in the basement,but temps are too warm this year so far,so had do try somethin different.Ordered some bactoferm600 and spx cultures but arent here yet,will update as the meat cures:)


----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 10, 2017)

Ok folks lookin for some advice!Meats been in for 9days now,getting some mold action,my bactoferm has yet to arrive so this is all natural.Should it be wiped clean?or leave it go?Usually the meat is dipped in bacto 600 before hanging so this is new to me.Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated:)


----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## pc farmer (Nov 10, 2017)

Looks like it's working.  That mold looks good to me .   I spray my 600. 

Your temp and humidity looks good.  I would like a bit lower.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the reply cfarmer.So u think i should leave the natural mold?These havent been sprayed with 600.Adding a small computer fan to try to get humidity down,such a small space that the humidifier  rarely even comes on,have set for 70.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 11, 2017)

Looks really good...  Nice chamber and nice controls...
White fuzzy mold is good mold...   You can eat it or wipe it off later, using a vinegar solution..  I would use white vinegar...   Are you able to get the temp down to 50 ??   48-50 is a good range so pathogen bacteria won't grow too well..  80% humidity is perfect...  you will not get any case hardening at that %...
Evan Brady, a member here, does this for a living..  80% and 50 deg.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments Dave and the info.As i mentioned before we always sprayed the meats/sausage with 600 bactoferm so we didnt notice any natural mold.Some beautiful pieces of pork there makes me drool!!!I can get to 50 easily now as the temps dropped below 30 last few days.Cold air vented in,and the lights maintain the temp.Also added a small fan to cycle air movement with humidifier.I will set temp for 50 and repost with updates,thanks a bunch.I will say the basement smells absolutley delecious


----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 13, 2017)

I removed the chessecloth from the pork,was retaining too much moisture,had some black fuzzy on a couple.Not sure why,but the beef seems to be gathering a lot more mold than the pork,perhaps has more moisture?Temps down to 50 humidity 75-80.Going to re weigh this week:)


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2017)

It should take about 2-3 months...  The flavors intensify the longer it hangs...   As the aroma improves, you will need a bib when you open the chamber door.....  lol.....
Temp and humidity look really good....


----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 14, 2017)

Lol the aroma is pretty intense already,mold has a unique smell,but a good oneGetting some green mixed with the white,letting it go for now.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 21, 2017)

A few pieces of smaller inner rounds of beef are at 35% loss in pretty much a month.The larger pieces of pork have a long ways to go yet.Still waiting on bactoferm 600,getting quite a bit of white/green mold.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 22, 2017)

First inner round @37% weight loss.Removed all mold with scrubbrush,wasnt taking any chances.Flavour and texture fantastic


----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 28, 2017)

Recieved my mondostart cultures friday.....hard to see,but the best before dates are nov/2017 on all packages
Contacted the company,they regrettfully told me they are discontinuing the product,for me to dispose of the cultures i just recieved,and they are refunding me in full,plus 10% discount on next purchase.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Nov 28, 2017)

Luckily,i had also ordered some bactoferm which arrived yesterday,nothing wrong with their best before dates.More curing pics to follow


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 3, 2017)

Heres a few more pork shoulder cuts/loins etc.Held to 35% loss @ 62degrees/83% humidity by the time they finished.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 3, 2017)

gce
	

		
			
		

		
	







^^^11lbs pork shoulder^^^ All meat and grinder parts froze prior to 1 coarse grind.First go at saucisson sec in the chamber.68*/85% for 72hrs(tspx culture added)then 62*/83% drying till 35% weight loss.These sausages went in 5 days ago.Mixed up some mold 600 and misted sausages once during the fermention,4 days later have almost 100% coverage,great stuff


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 3, 2017)

U can see how fast the mold grew.These pics were over only 4days.Started out with a beautiful earthy mushroom smell,however today the smell of amonia has pretty much taken over.I should also add that,after the solid muscles were cured/cleaned and removed from the chamber,i cleaned every inch of the chamber with a disinfectent.....allowed to dry....then sprayed it down fully with mold 600 in hopes of discouraging some of the molds i was getting before my cultures arrived.More pics to come


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 8, 2017)

Dropped temp to 58*/83% for remainder of drying the saucisson.Picked up a used frost free fridge,needing more space than the little chamber in use now....likely a winter project

Started some fennel cured pork loins 10days ago..


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 8, 2017)

10 day refridgerator rest in dry rub,vac sealed.Removed today,rinsed,dryed off.Firmed up nicely with a dark shade of red.Back to fridge for 2 days.Then to chamber with a touch of 600 on Monday.Gonna be cramped in there


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks cfarmer.Have some time away from work,so why not cure more meat hehehe.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2017)

backcountrylivn said:


> Thanks cfarmer.Have some time away from work,so why not cure more meat hehehe.




Yup, looks like the chamber is doing good.


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 8, 2017)

Man that all looks fantastic from what I'm seeing. Its nice to have seen all the pictures. Just kept going thru them drooling away.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 11, 2017)

Pork loins out of fridge after 2 days drying,tied up(cant say truss cause i suck at it)weighed and ready to hang.Did 4 fennel,and 4 pepper,curious to see how the mold 600 covers up over the pepper i rolled the loins in.Mixed up the mold spray for a 12hr rest on the kitchen counter,will spray in the morning.Saucisson are coming along,havent weighed them yet but im guessing they lost around 15-20% over 2 weeks.Defenitely will be tying the sausages in single links around 2’ long next time....and hung individually.Make a lot more room in this small space.Any suggestions are welcomed folks!Over 500views and 6 replies lol:)


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2017)

backcountrylivn said:


> View attachment 347261
> View attachment 347260
> View attachment 347259
> View attachment 347258
> ...




Suggestions???    You got this.     Everything looks great.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 13, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Suggestions???    You got this.     Everything looks great.


Thanks cfarmer:)


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 15, 2017)

Loins getting some mold now,been 3 days.Saucisson have lost a bit over 2/3 of weight.....hoping to be done by christmas:)Maybe enjoy some with some double creme brie,olives and crackers......and of course a nice local pale ale....or 10:)


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 20, 2017)

Sooo chamber has been at 60/83% for last little while.Things seem to be goin ok,but i noticed some different colored mold today.Sausages have been in for almost a month,drying from bottom up.....the lower parts are harder than top,tops are still quite soft.Honestly i figured theyd be done by now as there stuffed into 35mm hog casings.I disconnected the fan as i read in such a small space opening the door a few times would suffice?Dont like the looks of this mold,especially on top of the 600 mold.Could it be fat or moisture coming to the surface?Its dotted on pretty much all of them.Suggestions be great:)


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 20, 2017)

Perhaps humidity too high?not enough air flow?I had better luck in the past hangin em from the rafters lol


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2017)

THAT ..^^^ ...If your humidity gauge is accurate... 83% humidity is just a tad bit too high...  78-80 would be better...   There must have been some contamination where that spot is....  maybe.... 
Your mold 600 looks awesome...  It could have saved you from a ton of other molds growing on your project... 
Dab a Q-tip in vinegar...  leave the swab full of vinegar...  dab it on the dark moldy spot so the excess vinegar works it's way into the mold area..  the vinegar should works it's way into the casing and into the meat just a bit...  that should kill the mold growth and roots and hopefully any spores, if the mold is mature...  by the time the sausage is ready, you should know if that did a good job or not...  you may have to cut out a short section as insurance before consuming it...


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2017)

Dave has you covered.  Try to lower the humidity some.  I try to stay around 78%.  I don't use a fan, just a few door swings a day seems to work.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks u guys.Always appreciate the advice.Have reset the the temp to 58 humidity 75.Will do as suggested above and repost results.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 21, 2017)

Loins comming along nicely tho.I have noted the mold 600 doesnt cover the pepper loins nearly as well.The fennel ones have 100% coverage.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 30, 2017)

Took the advice posted above.Lowered humidity and dabbed spots with vinegar.Cleared up all the mold spots.Sausages have lost 38%.Sliced one this morning.....flavour and texture is excellent.Center is a little softer than I’d like,but still ok.Learned quite a bit from first couple go rounds,and the help of a couple folks on here.Thanks.Next up I’m thinking some Genoa is in order.Cheers


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## forkin pork (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice pics everyone, I enjoyed reading and looking


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2017)

excellent results I do believe...  nice job...


----------



## backcountrylivn (Dec 31, 2017)

daveomak said:


> excellent results I do believe...  nice job...


THANKS:)


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 31, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 1, 2018)

With the help from others in here, I was able to turn an old refrig into a curing chamber rather quick and easy.
Darn little thing works like a charm, couldn't be happier.
All I can fit in mine comfortably was 2 cappicolas and 10lbs of sausage.
That why now that I know and understand the whole process and have all the equipment, I'm gonna build a bigger chamber much like this one that Backcounrtylivin built.   AS soon as this batch is done curing, so a nice spring time project coming up.
Hopefully by then, I can figure out how to post pics.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey Backcountry....... why do you use the cheese cloth?


----------



## backcountrylivn (Jan 2, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Beautiful.


Thank u sir,and thanks for the assistance:)


----------



## backcountrylivn (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## backcountrylivn (Jan 5, 2018)

All done and vac sealed into fridge.Pork loins still hanging,looking good.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Jan 5, 2018)

Next up Genoa,thanks for looking:)


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 5, 2018)

Wow....... lookin real good!


----------



## baronman11 (Jan 17, 2018)

What is the downside of using 6 mill plastic stapled to a frame for a drying chamber?
I have been looking at a lot of DIY  drying chambers, and no one notes the simplest of all constructions. Build a frame. Staple up 6 mill plastic . Use a zipper system (purchased at any lumber yard) for access. Cut a small "window" on one side that allows you to look in at the instrumentation, and easily reseal with blue tape. Use a humidifier/humidistat and other accoutrements as needed.
For me, this chamber is located in an unheated basement where I can control the temperature keeping it between 50-60 deg
I think the plastic should be be aired out for several weeks to get rid of "new" odors.
I just used this system (even simpler, I  stapled the plastic hanging it from ceiling joists) for a batch of sopresetta and it seemed to work great. I have a batch of Tuscan salami hanging at the moment.
Thanks for any commentary.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2018)

50-60 deg. F temp range is too high...  You want the temp 46-50...


----------



## meatsweats86 (Jan 18, 2018)

Awesome thread guys. Would love to make a curing chamber, but my wife would kill me. Maybe some day....


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 18, 2018)

Hey meatsweater, you gots to believe, it will happen.

I have to agree this thread did ok, lots of great advise from members that really know there stuff, they always steered right.


----------



## backcountrylivn (Jan 18, 2018)

baronman11 said:


> What is the downside of using 6 mill plastic stapled to a frame for a drying chamber?
> I have been looking at a lot of DIY  drying chambers, and no one notes the simplest of all constructions. Build a frame. Staple up 6 mill plastic . Use a zipper system (purchased at any lumber yard) for access. Cut a small "window" on one side that allows you to look in at the instrumentation, and easily reseal with blue tape. Use a humidifier/humidistat and other accoutrements as needed.
> For me, this chamber is located in an unheated basement where I can control the temperature keeping it between 50-60 deg
> I think the plastic should be be aired out for several weeks to get rid of "new" odors.
> ...



Im not a big fan of plastic as simple as it may be.I have animals so i need rigid construction.Also like to have an insulation value and a safe area for adding heat for fermentation.I cant achieve this with plastic.


----------



## nanuk (Mar 22, 2018)

daveomak said:


> 50-60 deg. F temp range is too high...  You want the temp 46-50...
> 
> Evan Brady, a member here, does this for a living.. 80% and 50 deg.




Dave, do you need to run warmer during the initial phase and then lower?  or all the same temps?

is this like "fermentation" then "Drying" as in Salami?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes...  You need to run the initial temp at whatever the particular fermenting bacteria likes, so it can multiply...  ALSO, the humidity needs to be.....    "usually" around 90%.....
Reputable folks in the know, that know what they are speaking of, will outline all the steps and temps and humidity..
Then "usually", the drying is at 46-50 and 80%..  the 46-50 is where bad bacteria won't multiply faster than the good bacteria...  and the 80% humidity will allow the meat to dry sooooo  slowly, case hardening won't happen...
Now, you will find higher temps and lower humidities posted by folks that are impatient...  can't wait 4-6 months for a perfect dried product and call it "good enough" at 2 months...

NOW... there are many types of drying..  jerky, biltong, whole muscle meats, ground meats...   these and others have specified methods and should not be mixed and matched...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

Great thread! Great Meats! I like it all! Wish I could smell it!


----------



## nanuk (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for that info....  exactly what I was looking for.

I am seriously going to look into this, as I am a meatatarian....   more than that, I'm a Megan!

I'm going to need a bigger basement!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Yes...  You need to run the initial temp at whatever the particular fermenting bacteria likes, so it can multiply...  ALSO, the humidity needs to be.....    "usually" around 90%.....
> Reputable folks in the know, that know what they are speaking of, will outline all the steps and temps and humidity..
> Then "usually", the drying is at 46-50 and 80%..  the 46-50 is where bad bacteria won't multiply faster than the good bacteria...  and the 80% humidity will allow the meat to dry sooooo  slowly, case hardening won't happen...
> Now, you will find higher temps and lower humidities posted by folks that are impatient...  can't wait 4-6 months for a perfect dried product and call it "good enough" at 2 months...
> ...




I agree with Dave.   

I will also add that I dont ferment in my curing chamber.   I have a cheap 20 dollar green house I ferment in.
Also, I have heard that drying around 32 degrees makes it dry slower and better flavor.   I have mine running at 50 degrees but am going to try colder.


----------

